

HTML5 Video First - samuelcole
http://www.kickstarter.com/backing-and-hacking/html5-video-first

======
onethumb
So awesome.

Presumably this doesn't yet allow streaming, including scrubbing / resolution
& bitrate switching / etc, since Media Source Extensions / MPEG-DASH aren't
supported in anything but Chrome?

MSE: [https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/html-media/raw-file/tip/media-
source/...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/html-media/raw-file/tip/media-source/media-
source.html)

MPEG-DASH:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Adaptive_Streaming_over...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Adaptive_Streaming_over_HTTP)

Apparently Firefox is getting close, which is heartening:
[http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2013/08/20/progress-towards-
media-s...](http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2013/08/20/progress-towards-media-source-
extensions-in-firefox.html)

If anyone from Kickstarter is here, love to hear if you're starting to play
with MSE support for supported browsers, or if you're just doing download-and-
play. Congrats either way - so glad to see more of this.

~~~
samuelcole
It's just a good 'ol download-and-play. I don't expect we need streaming, but
bitrate switching would be interesting.

------
cake
I decided to uninstall flash on my work computer (pc win 7) a while ago.

I occasionally watch Youtube videos and it's getting better and better with
time, I sometimes have to switch to chrome because some of the videos are not
encoded for html5 but I would really recommend to ditch flash player and not
be bothered by the constant updates anymore.

------
sirsar
Ironically my browser blocked a plug-in on this page.

